# Kirby vs. Pac-Man



## TransformerRobot (Jun 22, 2013)

Two famous game characters known for insatiable appetites.

But who is the bigger eater between them?


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 22, 2013)

Shamefully, I can say that I do not own any Kirby games. Kirby is adorable though, more so than Pacman :3
.. as for eating, it really depends how difficult it is to eat ghosts


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 22, 2013)

This is the most pointless poll i've seen in my short time here.
...
Kirby :I


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2013)

Well...Pacman can't eat too much and Kirby once saved Dreamland from a cataclysmic meteor by swallowing a ton of cannonballs then firing them at it. Not to mention, if you can eat things like Bonkers, Master Hand, and Big Wheelie without power ups then...

Pac Man is still awesome though.


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 22, 2013)

Right so, I want to say Kirby because I love Kirby, but Pac-Man eats so much more. The dots are the size of his body and he literally does it non-stop, as opposed to Kirby who only eats something when he needs it for power.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 22, 2013)

Sparklepaws said:


> Right so, I want to say Kirby because I love Kirby, but Pac-Man eats so much more. The dots are the size of his body and he literally does it non-stop, as opposed to Kirby who only eats something when he needs it for power.


But kirby eats things that are 2 to 3 times bigger than him.

He also isn't a cheese block.


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 22, 2013)

Haha cheeseblock, haven't heard that before. I voted pacman because by volume he swallows many more objects than kirby, statistically that is.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2013)

Kirby eats stuff, but only in order to progress to his goals.
For Pac-Man, eating IS his goal. So, Pac-Man.

Classic Pac-Man, anyway... Does new Pac-Man even eat stuff?


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 22, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> But kirby eats things that are 2 to 3 times bigger than him.
> 
> He also isn't a cheese block.



This is true, but Pac-Man's entire goal in the game is to eat, while Kirby's is to eat and have filler-fights in between xD


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 22, 2013)

PacMan may be OG, but he can't resist Ms. PacMan


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 22, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Two famous game characters known for insatiable appetites.
> 
> But who is the bigger eater between them?



... who even *gives* a shit?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2013)

Saliva said:


> ... who even *gives* a shit?


True here, the entire forum, and the internet as a whole.


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 22, 2013)

Saliva said:


> ... who even *gives* a shit?



I take offense! Kirby and Pac-Man have taught me valuable lessons in life, like how to solve obstacles and forge new paths. Also eating fruit makes me immune to ghosts, I bet your parents never taught you that! D8


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't even understand the question.

Who _eats_ more? What does that even mean?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I don't even understand the question.
> 
> Who _eats_ more? What does that even mean?



...

Exactly what it says?
I mean, it's kinda plain as day.


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 22, 2013)

I think there's only one way we're going to solve this.

Pac Man vs. Kirby


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> 
> Exactly what it says?
> I mean, it's kinda plain as day.



How would one determine how much they eat?

Like, who takes the time to measure the width of every single dot pacman eats?

Why is this thread a thing? What is there to discuss? I'm so confused.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2013)

Saliva said:


> How would one determine how much they eat?
> 
> Like, who takes the time to measure the width of every single dot pacman eats?
> 
> Why is this thread a thing? What is there to discuss? I'm so confused.



Dude...it's not that serious. He probably just wanted to compare similar characters for the fun of it. Not every thread has to be groundbreaking cosmic contemplating and certainly not in the gaming forum. Kirby isn't just stuck to 2D and Pac-Man isn't just stuck to an 8-bit maze. Hell both aren't just video games. So why not casually compare the two? Not a big deal.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Dude...it's not that serious. He probably just wanted to compare similar characters for the fun of it. Not every thread has to be groundbreaking cosmic contemplating and certainly not in the gaming forum. Kirby isn't just stuck to 2D and Pac-Man isn't just stuck to an 8-bit maze. Hell both aren't just video games. So why not casually compare the two? Not a big deal.



But I'm saying there's actually nothing to discuss for more than two minutes tops.

Does this question really warrant its own thread?


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 22, 2013)

Saliva said:


> But I'm saying there's actually nothing to discuss for more than two minutes tops.
> 
> Does this question really warrant its own thread?



Well it contains a poll, and it could spark other conversations. The topic of a thread sways and flows with time. I think of these as conversation starters.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2013)

Well when you try to kill it early, it's not gonna last.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 22, 2013)

Saliva said:


> But I'm saying there's actually nothing to discuss for more than two minutes tops.



Quite true. I mean the meta-conversation take up half of the thread already, which is a sign that there isn't much to be said...

But still, it gives people an opportunity to talk about related things, like how much I fucking love Kirby, and to a lesser extent pac-man.  Those were some of the first games I really played as a child. 

I'm nowhere near old enough to have played pac-man when it came out, but the first video games I was ever able to play was one of those plug-n-play boxes with 5 old arcade games on them (I believe the one with pac-man on it had Galaxian, Dig-Dug and a few others as well.) since our family never bought any real consoles.

On topic, Kirby would have the capacity to eat pac-man and transform into Pac-man Kirby, thus being superior to Pac-man in eating ability. I feel ridiculous typing this post.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2013)

If Kirby ate Pac-Man, worlds would split.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> If Kirby ate Pac-Man, worlds would split.


You know, Namco-Bandai IS developing Smash Bros...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 23, 2013)

http://www.google.com/doodles/30th-anniversary-of-pac-man


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 23, 2013)

^I love those.



SirRob said:


> You know, Namco-Bandai IS developing Smash Bros...


.-.





o mai fuk


----------



## Demensa (Jun 23, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> http://www.google.com/doodles/30th-anniversary-of-pac-man



Ahhh, My favourite google doodle of all time.


----------



## SinisterSaints (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey, if you're into Google's take on retro games, you should try typing in "atari breakout" into Google images. It's exactly what you type in.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 23, 2013)

SinisterSaints said:


> Hey, if you're into Google's take on retro games, you should try typing in "atari breakout" into Google images. It's exactly what you type in.



The best thing is typing "do a barrel roll".

EDIT: Which I just did and I crashed my phone's Chrome app. :3


----------



## SinisterSaints (Jun 23, 2013)

I love the barrel roll one. I also liked "let it snow", when it worked, and "tilt" is kinda funny but also annoying.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 23, 2013)

Just as I expected, Kirby.


----------



## Cain (Jun 23, 2013)

Kirby is a BAMF.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 23, 2013)

He is a monster truck that walks like a man.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 23, 2013)

Robot Chicken suggests that Kirby makes himself vomit on purpose just so he can eat more without becoming fat.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You know, Namco-Bandai IS developing Smash Bros...


And hopeful, No Lloyd.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 24, 2013)

Judging from the direction of the new Smash Bros, I'm gonna guess the only third parties will be Mega Man, Sonic, and Pac-Man.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Sonic


Why?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 25, 2013)

Anybody here seen DYK Kirby?


----------

